# Visa problems - is this normal?



## FrankTheButcher (May 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a British national, born in the UK and have lived there all my life. My company, who I've been working for approximately three years, offered me a job in the Dubai branch of the company - I accepted.

Upon arrival I took my documents to our local sponsor, fast-forward a week later, my sponsor tells me my visa has been rejected by CID. The reason behind rejection was that they believe I am Iranian, or have Iranian heritage. I'm certainly not Iranian, although my father is (my mother is English), so they are correct in the heritage part. 

The sponsor is adamant that there is no way to turn this decision around, although after visiting the British consulate in Dubai, and speaking with the UAE consulate in the UK and Hong Kong (where my mother lives), they see no reason as to why this should have happened.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this, or does anyone have any words of advice?

I have lodged an appeal but my time here is running out.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey, 

I have just tried to find some information for you.. and ended up with this thread: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/207690-work-visa-people-born-iran.html

Not sure whether or not there is any similarity to your case. 

Do note that e.g. Israeli nationals are refused at the border where suspected they try to enter with a passport of another country (dual citizenship e.g. French passport holder with Place of Birth Tel Aviv). .


----------



## FrankTheButcher (May 10, 2014)

despaired said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have just tried to find some information for you.. and ended up with this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. However, I was born in Huddersfield, England - and it clearly states that in my passport. The only 'connection' I have with Iran is that my father was born there, and I no longer have any contact with him or any of his family.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

FrankTheButcher said:


> I'm certainly not Iranian, although my father is (my mother is English), so they are correct in the heritage part.


Seems like somebody is embarrassed of being half Iranian! Never forget the rich culture and history that Iran has.


----------



## FrankTheButcher (May 10, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Seems like somebody is embarrassed of being half Iranian! Never forget the rich culture and history that Iran has.


I'm not embarrassed at all. I'm well aware of the rich culture and history associated with Iran. I was stating that I am not 'Iranian' - only shared heritage. Thanks for your input.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Seems like somebody is embarrassed of being half Iranian! Never forget the rich culture and history that Iran has.


 How did you manage to jump to that conclusion from that sentence? The mind baffles!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure of the relevance but I recall some other similar threads about circumstances where individuals have been rejected due to their parents status.

If you were granted residency, and meet the usual minimum financial limits, then you can legally sponsor your parents to stay with you and they don't want this to happen, so they keep you out to keep things simple. There is a certain logic to it but they will not believe you are estranged from your Iranian parent. I agree it's a bit crazy but I have seen similar happen years ago regarding security clearance.


----------



## FrankTheButcher (May 10, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not sure of the relevance but I recall some other similar threads about circumstances where individuals have been rejected due to their parents status.
> 
> If you were granted residency, and meet the usual minimum financial limits, then you can legally sponsor your parents to stay with you and they don't want this to happen, so they keep you out to keep things simple. There is a certain logic to it but they will not believe you are estranged from your Iranian parent. I agree it's a bit crazy but I have seen similar happen years ago regarding security clearance.


I didn't think about it like that - it does seem very logical in a roundabout manner. It's very frustrating that it's done that way! Hopefully my appeal is successful, but judging by your answer, I'm not counting on it.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

FrankTheButcher said:


> Thanks for the info. However, I was born in Huddersfield, England - and it clearly states that in my passport. The only 'connection' I have with Iran is that my father was born there, and I no longer have any contact with him or any of his family.


Nationality Law - Iran Data Portal - Nationality Law

Article 976 - The following persons are considered to be Iranian subjects:

"2- Those whose fathers are Iranians, regardless of whether they have been born in Iran or outside of Iran;"

I guess, that's the main issue they have in your case. They might assume you are a dual citizen, which you maybe are, even if you never applied for a passport or had anything to do with the authorities....


----------

